# eBay WKORV



## DavidnRobin (Feb 16, 2006)

In case anyone was interested - the WKORV OF Deluxe unit auction on eBay ends in about 30 minutes. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4438786677&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

No bids so far - reserve price set at 49.9K - about 8K less than the lowest listing prices that I have seen.  Be interesting to see if it sells or not.  Guess I should have waited a month...


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 16, 2006)

No bids - guess they should have set a reserve price (see Ebay thread)


----------

